# differential?



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

MMkay, i have a 92 SE-R and i think my differential is wearing out. 

Symptoms:
-"lug lug lug lug" while driving
-louder "lug lug lug lug" while turning
-on occasion while making tight turns, the car will hop like a truck with a locked differential

Attempted Fixes:
-replaced brake discs
-replaced both axels 

So...whats the call? is it wearing out? 

how hard is it to replace the differential, what are my options, and how much will it cost?


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

kinda sounds like wheel bearings id check up on those


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

NismoNissan06 said:


> kinda sounds like wheel bearings id check up on those


how do i check the bearings? i am not familiar with checking sealed bearings.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

well jack your car up leave it out of gear go over to every wheel and give it a wiggle/twist in every direction. if any of the wheels twist/wiggle then the wheel bearing is more than likely bad. also a wheel bearing can lock up so also go around and try to spin the wheel to see if it spins freely and if any of them show any unreasonalbe resistance then that wheel bearing is also a suspect


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Sometimes the bearings will be bad and you can't tell just by moving a wheel. if you have someone around that knows cars well and will listen with you, take them for a drive and have them hear it. 
I just replaced both front wheel bearings in my friend 92 SE-R. we knew the R.H bearing was bad but figured we would do them both. turned out the L.H. was in worse shape and never showed any signs.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

how much did that cost? did they have to be pressed in with a press?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Does it "lug lug lug" when you're parked and you turn your steering wheel from one side to the other and back ?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

no, only when moving. more pronounced during turning and braking.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

What's up Tavel... Did you find out what seems to be the problem with this ? ... cause I got the same problem. I installed brand new axles, wheel bearings are out of the question... the "lug lug lug" noise is coming from the transmission right where the driver's cv axle is. I ran the car on jacks but it's too freaking cold to take anything apart.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Twiz said:


> What's up Tavel... Did you find out what seems to be the problem with this ? ... cause I got the same problem. I installed brand new axles, wheel bearings are out of the question... the "lug lug lug" noise is coming from the transmission right where the driver's cv axle is. I ran the car on jacks but it's too freaking cold to take anything apart.


yeah, i fixed it today. it was indeed the wheel bearings, the right side was worn and makes a slight grinding noise...but the left was the culprit of the "lug lug lug," there was about a 1x1/4" abrasion on the race (caused by water i'm told) which was causing the noise. 

i put the new bearings in using a bench vice, a couple big-ass sockets and chisels, and a hefty hammer...took about 1.5 hours to do both sides. be carfull though, i shreded my ball joint boots with the pickle bar :loser:. i dont know how to avoid it, maybe you can find a way lol. 

at any rate, after over a year with the noise, it is gone...and the silence is eerie. 

i do have one bone to pick though: the left side replacement bearing seemed to fit loosly into the knuckle, i dont know if that was just my imagination or if it actually is loose. i'm also getting a little bit of a shimmy at about 40mph+, again i dont know if that's due to the replacement bearing. i dont think it is, the replacements are new, not re-manufactured and were pressed as firmly as was possible (by limitation of the part design, not my tools). i guess i'll let time decide this one, if the bearing is bad it will get worse quickly. but since it's already been apart, it should come apart easier next time :cheers: 

HINT: dont use a hammer to try and get the ball joints free, seriously fucked up the threads on my tie rod ball joint before i decided to find the pickle bar. i had to go in with the file and re-cut the threads, fun. tavel=dumbass lol


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

addendum to above: i found the source of the noise, two lug nuts on the right side had backed off during driving. one wasn't even hand tight anymore! tightening them eliminated all noises, not even a shimmy anymore! :cheers:


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Here's what you do to remove the ball joints......Hit the Knuckle with a BFH to the side of where the joint passes through. you will not destroy your knuckle and you'll never touch the threads unless you don't know how to swing a hammer. Works just as well on the tie rods. 

P.S. BFH = Big F__kin Hammer.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

HATEnFATE said:


> Here's what you do to remove the ball joints......Hit the Knuckle with a BFH to the side of where the joint passes through. you will not destroy your knuckle and you'll never touch the threads unless you don't know how to swing a hammer. Works just as well on the tie rods.
> 
> P.S. BFH = Big F__kin Hammer.


hit the side? i think i tried that...but not with a BFH...just like a regular nail driving hammer. at any rate, the pickle bar worked well and didn't tear the boots on the tie rod ball joints, just the control arm ball joints..and one was already torn and the other was in bad shape as it was.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

hmmmmm. i think i have the same problem too, because i'm not sure..??? when i drive my sentra on the highway or doing 40 a lound ass sound that goes thump thump thumpthump.. which i believe is just the tire humming, because the car is drop. n i was wondering could that shit be the same problem or a axle problem.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

It could be either. first thing I'd do is rotate your tires and see if the noise moves. if it does then you know you have a tire issue. If the tires move and the noise doesn't, you know you have a separate issue. start there and report your results.


----------



## 99stxsentra (Apr 22, 2005)

*maybe this is my problem..*

i have the day off tomorrow so we will see whats going on with this car..
joe


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Let us know what you find so we can further try to give you ideas if we're wrong.


----------

